# 240SX Stock HP



## EricGraham (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry for posting this but I am gonna get a 1989 240SX thats gonna have a rebuilt engine because a rod was thrown. I don't know shit about cars I am just wonderin if this car has a good amount of stock HP. Another thing is what can my mom do to this to make it faster. Like I heard you can put a 300ZX headers on the 240. I dunno though but my mom is the master mechanic that can install all the parts.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aw your mom is gonna be helping you. that's cute 

89-90 SOHC 140hp
91+ DOHC 155hp

once again the mom thing is cute


----------



## EricGraham (Oct 1, 2004)

ah shit thats not too fast....Anything cheap and quick I can do to bump the HP up at all? And my mom HAS to help me because I have no mechanic experience at all. She been a mechanic for 21 years now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cheap and fast *isn't* reliable
reliable and cheap *isn't* fast
fast and reliable *isn't* cheap

The KA24(D)E doesn't respond well to bolt on mods. if you want to get faster i best thing i can think of is do some weight reduction. other then that i can't think of. since most bolt on mods aren't very cheap and don't make you go much faster then stock. save up and turbo or swap.

i'm also not doggin you about ur mom. i'm just saying it's cute :fluffy:


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

hahah yeah the mom thing is cute...as for the cheap power nuttin....nawssss or turbo or swap....


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> hahah yeah the mom thing is cute...as for the cheap power nuttin....nawssss or turbo or swap....


 i say best bang for the buck would be the swap! :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

nah, peice together a turbo kit...


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> nah, peice together a turbo kit...


boosting a NA motor is catastrophe and your asking for problems unless it is done right. to boost a ka is going to cost you roughly the same as the swap except your going to be stuck with little aftermarket!


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

TwoForty said:


> boosting a NA motor is catastrophe and your asking for problems unless it is done right. to boost a ka is going to cost you roughly the same as the swap except your going to be stuck with little aftermarket!


BAH! This is like 20th post of this stupid nature in the past week. Does no one search before they start making stupid comments? Does no one read my posts at all?


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> BAH! This is like 20th post of this stupid nature in the past week. Does no one search before they start making stupid comments? Does no one read my posts at all?


please enlighten me on what you are talking about.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i believe he is talkin about everyone say'n what is better a sr20 or turbo a KA...that type of talk...bottom line whatever s/he does it will push more then N/A


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Nitrous will always be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> i believe he is talkin about everyone say'n what is better a sr20 or turbo a KA...that type of talk...bottom line whatever s/he does it will push more then N/A


more than NA doesnt mean anything, i personally think reliability is a bigger issue! no one wants a car that makes good HP that only runs good sometimes!  


nitrous is the best bang for the buck but i personally dont even count it as a power adder :thumbdwn:


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Well you said the KA-T has very little aftermarket, which it does not. There are more then plenty of choices when it comes to parts for the KA. Then for making reference to a KA-T costing just as much as an SR swap. If you want to compare price to horsepower, the KA wins hands down. For if you spend the same amount of money on the KA that you would just to get a stock SR running and running the same PSI as a stock SR the KA will give you about 40 more HP. But like drag said, nitrous will always give you the most HP for the least amount of money.


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> Well you said the KA-T has very little aftermarket, which it does not. There are more then plenty of choices when it comes to parts for the KA. Then for making reference to a KA-T costing just as much as an SR swap. If you want to compare price to horsepower, the KA wins hands down. For if you spend the same amount of money on the KA that you would just to get a stock SR running and running the same PSI as a stock SR the KA will give you about 40 more HP. But like drag said, nitrous will always give you the most HP for the least amount of money.


this is an argument that i dont care to be involved in. every nissan or s13 site ive ever been on has had a thread with this arguement. i still say that boosting a motor that did not come boosted from teh factory is a total headache!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

do you realize SR20DE's were built(if you dont know, the lack of a T on the series means it is n/a)

also ca18de's and rb series motors as well with no turbo's.you dont just slap on a turbo when your turboing a motor if thats what you think. you have to do internal stuff as well if somebodys gonna turbo a KA. it can be a great idea and since your spending the same amount of money, your eliminating many headaches by not being a cheapass.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea..wat he said...any way, you can peaice together a good turbo kit on a KA for the same price as a SR, and make more power at the same time..then you wanna make more power on the SR, so you need more money..that money you used to upgrade SR parts, you can use to upgrade the internals on the KA and still make more power than an SR..wich do you chose now?


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

most of you believe boosting a KA is worth the money and personally i dont. end of argument.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Just for the sake of being a devil's advocate. I know I'm not going to be able to change your mind about the KA, I'm just curious as to why you think it's a waste of time to boost it. And if you could please state facts, who knows I could learn something...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yes, please enlighten us..ive seen many boosed KA's, all make more than 300HP, and are daily driven, if you have any know how, please inform..but, if its just because you dont feel safe driving a boosted KA, than its OK..


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

TwoForty said:


> boosting a NA motor is catastrophe and your asking for problems unless it is done right.


i think somebody is scared.. fyi ppl fuk up sr swaps more than turbocharging a ka. ppl that do sr swaps are kids that have money but doesnt know anything about cars. ppl that do ka24det(t) are ppl that actually know what they're doing.


TwoForty said:


> to boost a ka is going to cost you roughly the same as the swap except your going to be stuck with little aftermarket!


already stated but.. kat24det will have more power than a stock sr20det. and ka24det has little aftermarket? rofl. most ka turbo kits are universal parts pieced together into a kit. which means you have PLENTY of aftermarket. all you need is a little fabricating/modifications. oh wait.. you're scared of those!!!


TwoForty said:


> personally think reliability is a bigger issue! no one wants a car that makes good HP that only runs good sometimes!


no turbo/super charged car is completely reliable plus reliability has nothing to do with what engine it is. reliability comes down to tuning. a ka24det well tuned is much more reliable than a sr20det set at 30psi on a stock t25 turbo with a home-made boost controller.


TwoForty said:


> i still say that boosting a motor that did not come boosted from teh factory is a total headache!


i think somebody's scared


TwoForty said:


> most of you believe boosting a KA is worth the money and personally i dont.


i personally believe that ka24det is worth it over swapping in a sr20det


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

thank you giving me your explaination of why you think its better to boost KA motors but as i said im not starting this argument. thank you


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Kelso said:


> do you realize SR20DE's were built(if you dont know, the lack of a T on the series means it is n/a)
> 
> also ca18de's and rb series motors as well with no turbo's.you dont just slap on a turbo when your turboing a motor if thats what you think. you have to do internal stuff as well if somebodys gonna turbo a KA. it can be a great idea and since your spending the same amount of money, your eliminating many headaches by not being a cheapass.


You don't really have to, as long as the tuneing is spot on, and you don't wind in to much ignition advance you should be fine. Hell thereare heaps of people running around with boosted RB30E's (std N/A motor, not the turbo version). You'd think that they would be blowing motors, but it just doesn't happen.....also with the higher static compression ratio, the motor is much better off boost, and you have far better throttle response....

Still my experience with boosted KA's is zero, as we just don't see that done often down here (you see it every so often...rare tho) Still, with good fuel, good tuneing, a large enough intercooler to cool the inlet charge and the person being realistic about what they are going to get out of the motor power wise, you can get a reliable motor.... the problem is people just saying "wind up the boost a bit more" Hell I've been there and done that 

From the specs of seen of the motor (in regards to comp ratio etc) I see no problem with boosting them. Also remeber the KA is 400cc larger than the SR, more down low grunt, remeber its torque that wins races, not top end power.

Also does anybody know if the KA24DE has oil squirters in the block for the pistons?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

You bet your sweet ass we got oil squirters. :cheers:


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

NOW,
To get back to the *Original Question*:
No 300z Header. If you are going to do a header, throw in the Hot Shot New Version.
An Underdrive Pulley and, in fact, if it is the KA single cam. Do the whole set of pulleys from ASP ( www.aspracing.com ).
Intake would help the engine breath more cool air and get better response. And so the fuel mileage should increase. This is best by www.injen.com
Taking off the stock muffler and installing a Flowmaster 40 will help the high end curve of the engine.
Now, go to www.northwestnissans.com or www.fa.com and do a search on "best addon mods." You will find more info from ppl who DID the testing, DID the buildups and DO the REAL market 240sx mods. And whom have been in this buss or driving NISSANs for over 10years.
Just some ideas.... 
-
P.S> HI DRIFT...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> P.S> HI DRIFT...


me drift? or drift machine?


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

If it were me, Id save the money and do an engine swap. Like the fellas have said, to beef up a rather weak engine is a pain in the ass, and also makes the engine's reliability unstable. Engines like the SR20DET are designed to be beefed up. The internals are stronger and can handle the wear and tear better than a stock 240 engine. There are SR20's with 400+hp and figure about 300 some ft. lbs. of torque that Ive heard of on this site. Thats a long shot but it can be done. Id get the SR20DET if I were you, theyre more expensive than modding a KA but theyre better for power and you can do a lot with them, less hassle. :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

rhynorock said:


> Id get the SR20DET if I were you, theyre more expensive than modding a KA but theyre better for power and you can do a lot with them, less hassle. :thumbup:


Eh? If you use the money you have for the swap towards the KA, you will have a motor more powerful than a Stock SR... Less hassle? I think its about the same:
A) Build the motor you Already have, buy/ Install new parts and put it back in.
B) Buy a SR, ship it, mildly rebuilt it for safe keepings, Drop old motor, put it in...

Like we said... its personal prefference


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> I'm just curious as to why you think it's a waste of time to boost it. And if you could please state facts, who knows I could learn something...


you still haven't answered his question TwoForty 

i also like how some of you are comparing a N/A engine to a Turbocharged engine, and calling the N/A "weak"


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> you still haven't answered his question TwoForty
> 
> i also like how some of you are comparing a N/A engine to a Turbocharged engine, and calling the N/A "weak"


any 240sx/nissan site is going to have many threads with the KA vs SR discussion and in the end its like i just stated: personal opinion.

for the record im not anti KA by any means: ive totally researched both possibilities and have seen many very nice KA-T motors. if i would have started out with a KA24DE in my car my thinking might have been different but how can you deny a SR when 400+ HP is attainable with stock internals and my goal is about 275 HP?? never having to crack open the motor (hoping) sounds really nice to me.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

It's like the never ending argument


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

augimatic said:


> It's like the never ending argument


x2 

thats why i dont want to start it here because there is no doubt some thread on here already with the same argument!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drop a RHD RB26 and call it done.


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Drop a RHD RB26 and call it done.


while we are at why not get the stroker kit and make it a rb30?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or why not just buy an rb30det. 480hp


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

snce we are all going so crazy i think ill just trade my 240sx in on a ENZO and call it a day


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I see your enzo and raise you an McLauren F1...


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> I see your enzo and raise you an McLauren F1...


fuck that ill walk you from a stand in my civic! you know that the CIVIC NEVA LOSE! :thumbup: 

ok so back on topic

easiest way to gain HP is to free up lost HP on your motor already by removing restrictions such as stock intakes and exhausts then on to pulleys. get a goot rotor, distributor and some good plug wires! NGK plugs are best in KAs plus if you wanna get all crazy reroute your car so you eliminate the AC! fuck power steering too  haha if that made sense go me cause im a lil drunk! :thumbup:


----------



## ImportBboytuner (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey I think im gonna do both, cause my KA24 has 186,000 miles and I know that if I go turbo it im gonna really mess something up, unless I rebuild it, so im gonna get a SR20 and install it but also built up my KA This is just my idea tho I dont know how well it well work.....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

import..do it, build up the KA and ill buy it from you for 1200(if it is fully built with receipts)..also, ive seen KA's boosted with well over 200K miles on them that just had gaskets replaced for it and are still runnin boosted to this day..


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> me drift? or drift machine?


Drift Machine... U too Close to Yell AT..
Fort Worth 4 me.


----------



## ImportBboytuner (Oct 5, 2004)

:-D I think im gonna spend more then $1200 on it and its a SHOC btw


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> You bet your sweet ass we got oil squirters. :cheers:


Do we?... I was actually thinking about that today... That's nice to know...

Personally, I am planning on an SR swap...


----------

